# Buttonwillow 21/22 CCA Event



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Here are some pics I snapped, dont know how to do multiple pics at one time so it will take awhile.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

this was a instructor car


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

side


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

end of the straight


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

bus stop turns


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

another bus stop


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

group B getting ready to run


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

the wifey's wagon that I was driving


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

passing on the straight


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

this guy is a wuss for being passed by this car


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

another pass on the straight


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

straight


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

second to last one...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

this is the last one, I promise.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Very fun event, Central CA BMW club did a good job hosting the event. 

Jeff


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *this is the last one, I promise. *


Hey, that's my 330ci with the blue tape all over the front!


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Hey, that's my 330ci with the blue tape all over the front! *


cool, glad I caught one for you.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *
> 
> cool, glad I caught one for you. *


:thumbup:


----------

